# New Yahoo Group - Hot Pics!!



## ericaxo (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

Just thought I'd let everyone know about my new group, featuring some great photos!! 

New updates will be made weekly, so pretty soon there will be lots of super-hot pics for you to enjoy! 

Please post any of your suggestions for photo sets on the posting board! Hope to see you there!

BBW Erica

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/curvycravings/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, and good luck getting your site in the future.


----------



## ericaxo (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, hun!

Just to update everyone, I'm actually in talks with Gaining Goddess to start up my own site. I'm very excited, and it should be up and running sometime in the new year! 

But for now, enjoy the free photos!

BBW Erica

____________________

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/curvycravings/


----------



## Rich P (Dec 3, 2006)

...a stunning beauty - I look forward to being accepted on your yahoo group and hope your site gets set up in 2007 xx great belly, hopefully soon growing xx and very sexy lips


----------



## ericaxo (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you! You're very kind!

And thanks for joining my yahoo group! I hope you enjoy it. I'll be putting up some new photos by the end of the week!


----------



## Philmyboots (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there ericaxo my membership is pending good luck with website hope you get one sorted soon GG certainly knows what she doing 


Philmyboots


----------



## Spinalcombo (Feb 6, 2008)

I get the impression things didn't go so well. 

/Sherlock Holmsing


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Pretty cool dude.


----------



## AussieGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

Having been a member of your group for a while I can honestly say that you are absolutely stunning!!!

A few more updates would be great.....

But please keep up the good work.

Jamie


----------

